# Carving Rings



## neutral4x4 (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone else out there like to carve rings? I hand carved this ring out of a chunk of walnut, then hand rubbed a bees wax and linseed oil finish. It ended up being a really nice deep finish. This is after 2 coats. I've rubbed in about 50 so far.







My plan was to give it to my girlfriend on Christmas along with a few other things. We broke up a week before the holiday . I'm not really sure what to do with this now. I might hang onto it for a while.

What do you guys think?


----------



## neutral4x4 (Jan 28, 2010)

bcde367 said:


> iiiiAouda in vain attempted to kids retro jordan retain Mr. Fogg jordan shoes ; as vainly did the detective endeavour to make the quarrel his. Passepartout wished to throw the colonel out of the window, but a sign from his master checked him. Phileas Fogg left the car, and the American followed him upon the platform jordan shoes . "Sir," said Mr air max shoes . Fogg to his adversary, "I am in a great hurry to jordan shoes get back to Europe, and any delay whatever will be greatly to my disadvantage."



:jawdrop::spam::jawdrop::spam::jawdrop::spam::jawdrop::spam:


----------

